# Mini Silder and Late model chassis



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Anybody know if the Mini Slider transmission case will drop into the mini late model chassis? Would like the motor to be inside the chassis like the mini slider has? It would be a pretty cool conversion to do. I would say I would have to use the slider A arms and pivot block in order to work??? 
Thanks!


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

25 views no answer....


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

are you talking about the mini slider or the newer mini sprint? if you mean the mid engine mini sprint then it won't fit without major mods.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

+1. The mini Slider and Late Model have the same tranny in the same location but the mini Sprint it much different. We have been waiting for a long time for a ball diff for the mini Sprint. Has anyone heard if they are going to release one? Our LHS says no.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry the mini sprint!!!! Lol I got confoused with both of them. I been wanting to use the mini sprint transmission case so the motor will be inside. I guess I'll just drill new holes in the transmisson case then lol


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

you need the mini sprint chassis the holes are too close. CCS makes a conversion for the mini sprint.


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

the mip ball diff will fit in the mini sprint trans. case. i am using a mini sprint case on a custom chassis with a 12r5 front end. dave w.


----------

